# Immune treatment abroad



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone have experience or knowledge of doing IVF with full immune treatment abroad (including IVig)?
Have you been satisfied with the treatment and how do prices compare to those here in the UK?

Any information on his would be gratefully recieved.

Best Wishes


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello  Beattie

I am having DE IVF abroad at reprofit in cz republic and I am having my immune treatment here with dr armstrong at the portland or dr sheata in harley st.
I have found it difficult to find a clinic that treats with immune therapy so after my consultation at reprofit we decided to have immune treatment in england when we are doing the DE, and my dr at reprofit is very happy with that!! the de ivf there is 3100 euros if thats any help  

good luck

sam xx


----------

